# Room at the Dona Lola



## classiclincoln (Feb 10, 2012)

We were confirmed into the Dona Lola Resort in Malaga and got Unit CLA-E.  Anyone have an idea as to where the room is?

Thanks!


----------



## Margariet (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe this map and this site can help you:
http://donalola.net/?page_id=132


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup, thanks!

Looks like we're in the Claudia unit, and hopefully E overlooks the beach.


----------

